# fan at the back of gas heater still turning??



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi All


Just got back last night from weekend away in motorhome! got the front tyres stuck in mud.. but that's a seperate thing, all sorted, with some concrete slabs and a jack..

anyway.. had little gas fitted heater on low at one point, then turned it back to zero, and had disconnected gas.. 
Travelled back home and was tidying home and kept hearing this low buzzing sound. had a look everywhere, as been having FUN!! with our water pump looked there first etc, but then took bottom panel from cupbaord to reveal water heater and back of little gas heater and the fan attached to it was still going round, well you can feel it's still moving.. I switched the isolater switch for habitation area off and the fan stopped no noise, but when i switch it on again it was still going!! the heater is off etc..

Does anyone have any idea why it would be still on? and how I can sort this, please?

Thank you

Mark


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Mark, On your model van the fanmaster is controlled by a brown wallswitch which turns the fan on & off, Steve


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

hi

as i'm still learning, i'm confused by the term fanmaster?

in the Hymer we have Trauma Blown air heating and the small built in gas fire/heater. 

I thought both the blown air and the gas fire were two different things? as the blown air has wall switch to control temp etc, and the gas fire has dial and ignition on it.

The problem I am having, is there is a fan on the back of the gas fire unit, by the looks, which still seems to be turning even though everything is off, now as far as I am aware this has not done this the first few times we have used it, but is now, i was wondering why it would do this and how to fix it please?

or are they both connected?

Steve, I have PM'ed you, thank you

Thank you kindly

Mark


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

the van's 1989 model by the way..

Mark


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Mark, if your van's similar to ours, then there's a little box on the wall that says Truma vent, probably above the water boiler control.

There's a switch that has 3 positions:

Top (like an eyebrow shape), gives manual fan speed control for circulating cold air. Fan speed is regulated by knob underneath.

Middle is off

Bottom (A) is for automatic speed control when you have the heating on over number 3 (stops the heater overheating). Maximum speed again controlled by the knob.

Hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

ok, i'll have a look later, to see what the wall say's.

Thank you


----------



## DonMac (Oct 13, 2007)

*heater fan problems*

I can't remember the make of fire/heater on my Elddis, but occasionally the slide switch on top of the heater casing moves to the fan position by itself. This is a common fault, apparently. ( and hard to repair)


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

yep!! I was being dumb and solving the problem was simple!! 

thank you for everyones help

Mark


----------

